# Last Call for Voice Overs and Haunt Rules



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

We have one more day til Halloween, so if you need any voice overs rush scripts to and I'll make sure you have them by tomorrow afternoon. I also have pre-made voice overs available on my site for a deeper discounted rate.
www.discountvoiceovers.com


----------

